# Furry friend



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

I got some pretty funny pics of my dog,Biscuit this morning and I thought id share 'em. Hes a cocker spaniel-poodle mix or cockapoo. I like to call him a cockadoodle though, he just loves pestering our chickens so it fits well!





































He doesnt usually let me get pics of him so theres quite few this time!


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

This is before his haircut today, i tried to do it myself but that did NOT go well! Much too matted for the few tools I've got. Hes got THAT kind of fur😅


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Such a cutie, my dog lies like that too (except hes short hair so not as noticeable haha)

You have chickens?


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Well i had chickens, a friend needed more cuz one of her two were dying and they need to have a bud or theyll die of loneliness. My parents were already not wanting the chickens anymore to sadly we gave thwm away :.( they were a blast though! Heres some pics of one I tried to take on a walk once lol . We never made it past the front yard hehe. Her names Ash


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

aw so cute! If I ever have the rural property for it I wouldnt mind some chickens haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, in my area you dont need rural property, we have a normal house and they just chill in the backyard. They completely destroyed our grass though, lol.


----------



## TickyD (Jan 3, 2019)

grre said:


> Such a cutie, my dog lies like that too (except hes short hair so not as noticeable haha)
> 
> You have chickens?


Such a cute pup indeed. My family always had cocker spaniels, my grandparents had like 4 of them at the same time. 
Nowadays I own a dog that had previously belonged to my cousin. It's a mix of labrador and a german shepherd. According to Doggolab, these breeds shed too much and that's completely true! 
Do you have any issues with fur cleaning?


----------

